# Buds are browning



## rowdie (Aug 29, 2014)

My buds are turning brown from the bottom of the plant help!!


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 30, 2014)

rowdie said:


> My buds are turning brown from the bottom of the plant help!!



Start looking for bud worms, they usually brown/grey the buds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

Brown. like in rotting?  Are just the hairs brown?  How old are the plants?  Are the buds squishy?  Can you give us a little better description of what is going on?  And tell us more about your grow.  Are these inside or out?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

A picture would really make a difference in how people can help you.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds like budworms. Pics would be good.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2014)

or mold/bud rot pics are gonna determine what it is


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Hy everybody!

Can you tell me anybody whats wrong my plants? I attached some photo...
My plants are place top brown and i dont know what is this. Maybe mildew or is this normal?

Thanks for help. 

View attachment IMG_1385.jpg


View attachment IMG_1386.jpg


View attachment IMG_1387.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 6, 2014)

looks like rot is it indoor??? whats the temp and humdity?


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, indoor. Temp: 25-27 Celsius Humi: 59%-65%.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Just looks like the hairs are turning, to me. If these are 4 weeks or so into flower, that would be normal.


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, this plant is into the flowering since 4 weeks. If this normal, than i m relax.
Thank you! Peace!


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 6, 2014)

You said the buds were turning brown from the BOTTOM of the plant. The picture shows the TOP of the buds. If there is browning on the BOTTOM of the buds (or inside the buds), that's a different story.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2014)

Could we get a pic with the lights off please? Or move the plant so it is in natural light?


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Excuse me, there are bottom not the top. So is this problem, that brown the bottoms?


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Could we get a pic with the lights off please? Or move the plant so it is in natural light?



After 30 minutes automatic lights off and i hope i can make the better pictures with the telephone flashlight.


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

Here it is the flashlight photos. I hope help for you... 

View attachment IMG_1393.jpg


View attachment IMG_1395.jpg


View attachment IMG_1396.jpg


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 6, 2014)

Need to see the buds those dying pistils are attached to.


----------



## cheese (Oct 6, 2014)

And what can i do now, if it dying pistils? Remove? what do you think?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2014)

First of all welcome to MP and your plant looks nice on the whole. I have no idea what that is. I first thought pollinated.  Like DFN suggested, look under those red hairs and see what is under there. Look for mold I guess.   Maybe pull those two off the plant and do an autopsy on the buds and see what you can find. Sorry I am not more help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

IMO, this is not normal.  While there may be some reddening or browning of the buds, this usually happens far later in flowering than 4 weeks.

Can you tell us more about your grow, particularly your ventilation system?  Even though the buds are still small, it does look like it could be the beginning of bud rot.  You really need to check the brown parts to determine if it is bud rot or something else.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 6, 2014)

One of the first things I learned this season was that pistils are an alarm signal for rot/worms. If you're in early/mid flower and all your pistils are alive and bright, and a small section of them are dead, then it's very likely something is wrong with the buds they are attached to.

In my case it was a single budworm.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 7, 2014)

Deep fried is learning that is very true pistols tell a lot about bud health


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 7, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> You said the buds were turning brown from the BOTTOM of the plant. The picture shows the TOP of the buds. If there is browning on the BOTTOM of the buds (or inside the buds), that's a different story.



Two different posters.

The OP apparently only made the one post, at least his post count is at 1.

Wet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you touching the buds?

If you are- dont!


----------



## zem (Oct 8, 2014)

thats a nice tree, good luck harvesting it


----------



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 10, 2014)

As a breeder it looks very much to me like you have been pollinated.  Once a pistol has been entered by pollen, the pollen travels through the pistol and it dies off.  Check your lower buds for an banana looking things sticking out.  You could be hermie'ing.  With hermaphrodites you usually get one or 2 nanners, enough to pollinate buds close but not enough for the whole plant.

I will be posting pics of pollination process tonight or tomorrow with before and after pictures of a bud.


----------

